
How Much to Access Government Data on Immigration? Only $173,775 - ryan_j_naughton
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/how-much-to-access-government-data-on-immigration-only-173775/
======
leesalminen
The fact that the government can (seemingly) charge an arbitrary dollar amount
to fulfill a lawful FOIA request seems to be a flaw in the system. If the
people should be able to access government data, there should be clearly
defined, affordable pricing.

~~~
ryan_j_naughton
Absolutely agree. If a government agency claims that the cost of retrieving
the data for the FOIA is insanely high as the justification for the high price
then it points to greater organizational problems in how our data is being
stored. By forcing a lower and standardized upper bound price for the data it
would incentivize organizations to revamp their storage solutions to make the
data more accessible.

